# Slow feeder hay net for round bales---DIY



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

You can make them yourself from natural or synthetic rope. You'd need a fairly large spool of rope for a 6x6 bale and a way to make it draw tight around the bottom of the bale, which can be the hard part of making one. There are lots of You Tube videos on how to make them, and a visual guide is usually better than a written one. 

I know some people buy the nets used in soccer goals and use those, not exactly small holes, but it does seem to slow the horses down a bit.
The trouble with the netting is that the horses will at some point chew through it causing you to need to replace it.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

My local tack store is trying to get a contract to sell slow net feeders for round bales. The problem is once something is labeled for 'horses' the price skyrockets. The owner told me to go to a bait and tackle store where they sell heavy fish netting. Similar stuff, a lot cheaper lol


----------



## Hally1997 (Jul 26, 2014)

I bought avian net. (Netting to keep bird out of garden) and I am going to try that. It looks really then but was hard to cut with scissors. And a 25' x 50' cost me 30. (Using extra to keep birds out of my garden). If it works that cost for material actually used will be about 15. If not I'll try a thicker fishing net.


----------



## FlyingCowgirl (Oct 24, 2014)

Well, I'm a little late in the conversation but I made my own Round Bale Slow Feeder Net and it works great when installed correctly. I made a blog about it. Now I'm trying to figure out a sturdy, safe way to create a cover for those wet days.

Flying Cowgirl: Making your own Slow Feeder for a Round Bale


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

https://www.google.com/search?q=hoc...rg.mozilla:en-US:official&channel=sb&tbm=shop


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

For those still looking for ideas on big nets, hockey puck netting is supposedly really good. Small holes and tough material.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

karliejaye said:


> For those still looking for ideas on big nets, hockey puck netting is supposedly really good. Small holes and tough material.


 Do you know if the holes are smaller than the ones in a soccer net? Or are they the same size? I've heard of both being used, but would want the smallest holes I could get.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's a link to small mesh hay net comparison chart that includes a few hockey goal nets (and golf ball barrier nets and a bunch of other DIY materials):

Hay Net Comparison Chart - Paddock Paradise Wiki


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ah, thank you Karliejaye!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

You could also look at putting plastic around the bottom half of the hay ring to keep the hay inside the ring area. I did this with mine and it reduced the waste by 90%. They would eat all of the loose hay after eating what they wanted out of the center of the roll.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i use like nets for sports. and i have about 3 right now with two more we are making i used poly rope that was like $5 and it total cost was around 80$ i believe. we tied up one side and then up the long side and then made another rope for the other opening and made it so we can tie it shut.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Flying Cowgirl is doing it the hard way and not everyone has a tractor. Start with the bale on the round. Roll it onto the net. If the land has a slight slope and is used to advantage one person should be able to do this.


----------

